# Robc's enclosure picture thread



## robc (Jul 19, 2008)

I thought I would create a thread on all of the enclosure I have built (well most) so members could view them and get some ideas and not go searching for them: 

*Let's Begin:*

*10.5" Female T. Blondi-1/2 of 125gal (Current):*


























*9" CB Female T. Blondi-1/2 of 125gal (Current):*

























*Old female T.blondi enclosure 1/2 of 125gal (I loved the den):*































*9" Female T. Blondi-1/2 of 125gal (former):*













*This enclosure was a prototyope (never posted pics of it)*



















*Female L.Parahybana-1/2 of 125gal (former)*





































*Female L.Parahybana 90 gal (current)*































*6 1/2" Female P.Fasciata 70 gal vertical:*































*Male P.Fasciata: (not to impressive)*







*P.Regalis colony (small jar)*













*A.Versicolor (5.5 gal)*













*Male Hatian Brown 1/2 of 125 gal:*

























*M.Robustum-1/2 0f 125gal:*



















*Male L.Parahybana - 1/2 of 125gal:*



















*Female P.Murinus (split 50 gal)...Video & pics:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=PMurinusvideotutorial_02.flv













Hope you enjoyed.....rob


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 19, 2008)

I always enjoy your enclosure pics 
Awsome.


----------



## robc (Jul 19, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> I always enjoy your enclosure pics
> Awsome.


Thanks...I enjoy building them.....rob


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jul 19, 2008)

how do you keep your tanks from growing mold evrytime i try to make a cool natutal setup mine get overrun with it in no time


----------



## robc (Jul 19, 2008)

Singbluemymind said:


> how do you keep your tanks from growing mold evrytime i try to make a cool natutal setup mine get overrun with it in no time


I have a speacial room they are in that is temp/humidity controlled room so I do not have to mist my tanks (as much) to get humidity it is the air and at 82-84 degrees and 80% humidity.....rob


----------



## fang333999 (Jul 19, 2008)

wow you have THE best enclosures, your t's must love them


----------



## robc (Jul 19, 2008)

fang333999 said:


> wow you have THE best enclosures, your t's must love them


they realy do.....rob


----------



## Kamikaze (Jul 31, 2008)

Very Nice Enclosures! What plants did you use? What lighting did you use? Whats the humidity level? Really Nice!
Congratulations! :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## robc (Jul 31, 2008)

kamikaze said:


> Very Nice Enclosures! What plants did you use? What lighting did you use? Whats the humidity level? Really Nice!
> Congratulations! :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


Thanks! I have a tutorial thread on building my enclosures, the backdrops and info on the plants I use (I only use Pothos)....here's the link:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=129851

Hope this helps...thanks, rob


----------



## Kamikaze (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the link Rob... Very creative! 
I'll try your tutorials out one of these days


----------



## robc (Jul 31, 2008)

kamikaze said:


> Thanks for the link Rob... Very creative!
> I'll try your tutorials out one of these days


Thanks...let me know if you need any help and be sure to post pics when you complete them.  Rob


----------



## Goomba (Jul 31, 2008)

Amazing specimens and enclosures! Got any more pics of the L. parahybana? She looks intense!


----------



## robc (Jul 31, 2008)

Goomba said:


> Amazing specimens and enclosures! Got any more pics of the L. parahybana? She looks intense!


Hope this doesn't offend anyone...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goomba (Jul 31, 2008)

YES! Thank you. My hat goes off to you and your amazing spider. I can't wait for my girl to molt 3 or 4 more times. :drool:


----------



## robc (Jul 31, 2008)

Goomba said:


> YES! Thank you. My hat goes off to you and your amazing spider. I can't wait for my girl to molt 3 or 4 more times. :drool:


Thanks man!! It won't take long and yours will be huge! My girl is only 3yrs old and already 10"...


----------



## robc (Aug 25, 2008)

*P.Regalis communual set-up*

Well my P.Regalis colony is doing great, they are all molting but one is noticeably smaller than the other (2)...I believe the larger 2 are females and the smaller one is a male. Since I have put them in my T-Room which is kept 83-85 degrees during the day and 75-77 degrees during the night and a constant humidity level of 82-88 degrees they have been molting every 20-23 days and eating like crazy. They all get along and are always following each other and hunting/eating together. I did get a pic of the sex organs of the largest one (I see female).

*Video:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=PRegalisupdateandvideo_08.flv

*Pics:*



















*Sex organs: (There is one pic of this T from above)*


----------



## Singbluemymind (Aug 25, 2008)

man i can't get enough of your pics and vids they're always amazing. any update on your 125 gal upright with a tree


----------



## robc (Aug 25, 2008)

I have started to throw some ideas in, It will have a 5gal pump for a waterfall....that hits rocks and gives off a awesome sound......the backdrop will be made like the ones I have done in zoo's....it will be strofoam with resigns.....it will be un real....rob


----------



## Singbluemymind (Aug 25, 2008)

robc said:


> I have started to throw some ideas in, It will have a 5gal pump for a waterfall....that hits rocks and gives off a awesome sound......the backdrop will be made like the ones I have done in zoo's....it will be strofoam with resigns.....it will be un real....rob


oh man i can't wait to see it


----------



## robc (Aug 25, 2008)

Singbluemymind said:


> oh man i can't wait to see it


It uis going to be awesome....rob


----------



## Cory Clark (Feb 3, 2016)

I want some more t's


----------

